# My project today: video tour



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is the project I did today. Only 12 boards but it is cut up and has a good bit of bead and level line/nocoat for such a small building. Taped, bedded, and skimmed it out today. The building is a guard shack for security officers at the front gate of argueably the most prestigious neighborhood in Charleston.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Here is the project I did today. Only 12 boards but it is cut up and has a good bit of bead and level line/nocoat for such a small building. Taped, bedded, and skimmed it out today. The building is a guard shack for security officers at the front gate of argueably the most prestigious neighborhood in Charleston.


 It's a door!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

This video is after I taped it and put a half coat on some of the bead before I went to lunch 




And this is the walkthrough after it was skimmed.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> It's a door!


You have to click on it Moore....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> You have to click on it Moore....


 oh...:blink:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Ended up using almost 3 bags of durabond and 3/4 of a bucket of regular mud to get it ready to sand. Took about 5 1/2 hours to complete which was way too long but I had a mishap with my first bag of durabond. Was going to use 90 minute to tape and set the bead and level line so I could go eat lunch but it went off in like 45 minutes. had to use my bag of 45 and my whole bag of 5 minute until I could skim.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> oh...:blink:


lol I should put in captions on the title... "please click on the pictures"


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> lol I should put in captions on the title... "please click on the pictures"


 Not use to the photo bucket thing


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Ended up using almost 3 bags of durabond and 3/4 of a bucket of regular mud to get it ready to sand. Took about 5 1/2 hours to complete which was way too long but I had a mishap with my first bag of durabond. Was going to use 90 minute to tape and set the bead and level line so I could go eat lunch but it went off in like 45 minutes. had to use my bag of 45 and my whole bag of 5 minute until I could skim.


 3 Days from now It will be dry enough to sand...maybe!:whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Not use to the photo bucket thing


Yeah, I don't use it much either but I have to use it to upload videos here for some reason. Those little octagonal ceilings I felt were pointless for a dang guard shack :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Yeah, I don't use it much either but I have to use it to upload videos here for some reason. Those little octagonal ceilings I felt were pointless for a dang guard shack :yes:


I'm more curious on using this photo bucket thing to up load Videos:yes:

That way, Moose boy can't go snooping through our videos in you tube:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm more curious on using this photo bucket thing to up load Videos:yes:
> 
> That way, Moose boy can't go snooping through our videos in you tube:thumbup:


You can snoop through photobucket just as easily.
It all depends on what you have your privacy settings set as.
Not my fault you don't know how to use YouTube.
That's what it's for. Sharing videos.
If you don't want your videos to be seen by others, go into your video manager, click edit, and the change your privacy settings.
You have 3 options.
Public: Anyone can search for and view
Unlisted: Anyone with the link can view 
Private: Only people you choose can view








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

It looks to me like you filled all your NoCoat all the way to the center. Did you need to ? Seems odd that every single one was out of whack.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm more curious on using this photo bucket thing to up load Videos:yes:
> 
> That way, Moose boy can't go snooping through our videos in you tube:thumbup:


See!
Here's thefinisher's entire photobucket account. Everything he has.
http://s615.photobucket.com/profile/slow94

Just because you don't know how to use photobucket either doesn't mean no one can see your stuff. lol

But see at the top of that page?







It says "Public profile"
That's because thefinisher made it public. So he doesn't care if others can see it or not. He can also set any of his albums within his profile to public or private as well.
It could be he has allot more on his account other than what we're seeing, he just doesn't want it made available to the general public.
YouTube offers all the same features 2buck.
You just gotta ask me for these things bro.
It gives you the option when uploading your video to choose which privacy setting you want.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You can snoop through photobucket just as easily.
> It all depends on what you have your privacy settings set as.
> Not my fault you don't know how to use YouTube.
> That's what it's for. Sharing videos.
> ...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> But they should give you a option, to not let a CERTAIN person view:whistling2:


You just have to find the persons profile and click on the little arrow next to their name and select "Block user"







Now that person can't have any contact with you. :yes:
There you go buddy! 

Oh sh!t....you were talking about me weren't you!? :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You just have to find the persons profile and click on the little arrow next to their name and select "Block user"
> View attachment 5384
> 
> Now that person can't have any contact with you. :yes:
> ...


So answer this one......

How come my DWT APP...... like,,,,,, just disappeared from my cell phone









It's not there no more


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> This video is after I taped it and put a half coat on some of the bead before I went to lunch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good TF, to be honest, I was expecting something bad, but you got good clean lines:yes::thumbsup:

But,,,,,,,,,,,,, who hung the drywall though:blink:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> It looks good TF, to be honest, I was expecting something bad, but you got good clean lines:yes::thumbsup:


Does look good.

I haven't been following too closely. Was there a video yet of thefinisher doing some of the work?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am yet to see one.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

that brick can be a bear to clean. Looks good, did you guys use hotmud for skim also


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Does look good.
> 
> I haven't been following too closely. Was there a video yet of thefinisher doing some of the work?


I haven't posted one yet. This project was so small I couldn't position the camera anywhere to get me moving. I will though when I get some room to move :yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

chris said:


> that brick can be a bear to clean. Looks good, did you guys use hotmud for skim also


No I used Ruco middle weight to skim. Well actually I generally do put another tight skim with hotmud before I skim it with regular mud. I find it comes out better this way especially for bad joints and such.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> It looks to me like you filled all your NoCoat all the way to the center. Did you need to ? Seems odd that every single one was out of whack.


No I didn't need to, but it comes out so much nicer when I do :yes:. Plus the builder over this project is very very picky and like I said this is the most prestigious neighborhood in Charleston so I have to make sure it looks perfect, even if it is for a guard shack.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> It looks good TF, to be honest, I was expecting something bad, but you got good clean lines:yes::thumbsup:
> 
> But,,,,,,,,,,,,, who hung the drywall though:blink:


One of our hanging crews hung it for us. They hung it in less than an hour for $250. They are actually one of our best/fastest crews but they don't like to hang small jobs so they rush them. To thier defense it was a crooked little building for being so dang small.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> 3 Days from now It will be dry enough to sand...maybe!:whistling2:


Nah, it might be ready to sand later today. Definitely tomorrow for sure. It was drying pretty fast in there.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> No I didn't need to, but it comes out so much nicer when I do :yes:. Plus the builder over this project is very very picky and like I said this is the most prestigious neighborhood in Charleston so I have to make sure it looks perfect, even if it is for a guard shack.


I'm not criticizing, just asking. Your work looks good.:thumbsup: But why would you try to make a perfect 3" finish better. Doesn't seem right. If you installed it correctly you would only have to coat the edges.

Looking at your vid, the angles seem to be quite dark and wide which leads me to believe you put a lot of mud on them. I can see doing it on a couple bad joints but not all of them.

Kinda defeating the purpose of the NoCoat in my opinion.:blink:

Are you taped in before installing NoCoat ?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> I'm not criticizing, just asking. Your work looks good.:thumbsup: But why would you try to make a perfect 3" finish better. Doesn't seem right. If you installed it correctly you would only have to coat the edges.
> 
> Looking at your vid, the angles seem to be quite dark and wide which leads me to believe you put a lot of mud on them. I can see doing it on a couple bad joints but not all of them.
> 
> ...


I didn't tape before installing the no coat because I cut all the pieces of no coat and bead before I started and just decided to put on the bead and no coat first. I usually would tape first then put on my no coat/bead but since it was such a small job I didn't find it necessary. And as far as finishing each side completely, I know you can just coat the edges of the no coat but I wanted everything to be completely flat and look really sharp. Also our best finishing crew coats the each side entirely and after pointing up several of thier houses after them the 45's look so much better then just coating the edges.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

thefinisher said:


> I haven't posted one yet. This project was so small I couldn't position the camera anywhere to get me moving. I will though when I get some room to move :yes:


I look forward to it. If you would, make it part 'how-to' video, and the other part with you coating normally. Would like to see if I can pick up any new knife tricks.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

JustMe said:


> I look forward to it. If you would, make it part 'how-to' video, and the other part with you coating normally. Would like to see if I can pick up any new knife tricks.


Sure thing, not sure how many tricks I got though lol. I would have to think about them for a while as they are just kind of second nature. I can show you a video of me spinning my mud pan and spinning and flipping my knife at the same time :jester:. Sorry that is the first thing I though of when saw knife tricks .


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

thefinisher said:


> Sure thing, not sure how many tricks I got though lol. I would have to think about them for a while as they are just kind of second nature. I can show you a video of me spinning my mud pan and spinning and flipping my knife at the same time :jester:. Sorry that is the first thing I though of when saw knife tricks .


Possibly you couldn't. I can coat out what you did there as well. But you never know. Something 2nd nature to one guy can be new to another.

I wouldn't have such clean lines in spots. Not required in my commercial work, which is fine by me. As long as it doesn't interfere with getting it done, or looks good enough after paint, I am/they are good with that.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Possibly you couldn't. I can coat out what you did there as well. But you never know. Something 2nd nature to one guy can be new to another.
> 
> I wouldn't have such clean lines in spots. Not required in my commercial work, which is fine by me. As long as it doesn't interfere with getting it done, or looks good enough after paint, I am/they are good with that.


Clean lines don't mean it will look good once painted :thumbsup:. I just like it to look good as well as be flat when I finish. I will think of some of the tricks I have when using my pan and knife, now you got my motor turning.


----------

